# The Major is back



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Back out the box anyway pairing up with the Nino. Waiting on hopper for the Mazzer in case you wonder where it is.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Beautiful setup you have there!


----------



## salty dog (Jun 6, 2015)

Wow - need sunglasses with all that shine! Nice set up!


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Gorgeous! Especially the Faema.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

I LIKE that machine. Big open spaces on the front, not to busy. Like minimalist. That's sexy that is.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

That's a monster Faema! Beautful set-up


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Great set up Dennis

Where did you get the hopper for the Nino from?


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

CamV6 said:


> Where did you get the hopper for the Nino from?


The glass hopper came from Jens at cafe kultur. I've had another on order for 3 months. No point in ordering one cause he has stopped responding to emails.Getting a 320gram mazzer hopper for the major.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

dwalsh1 said:


> The glass hopper came from Jens at cafe kultur. I've had another on order for 3 months. No point in ordering one cause he has stopped responding to emails.Getting a 320gram mazzer hopper for the major.


as you know den, jens has had a complete move of premises from germany to portugal, he is waiting on the metal bases for the hoppers.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Ok I gotta get me one of those for the E10 when Jens is back up and running.


----------



## goodq (Oct 10, 2011)

Lovely lovely setup. Its so nice to not be height restricted by cabinets. Lovely Legend. Was playing with one the other day at Gentleman's Baristas, such a treat.

I can see a PID setup. What did you use for that?


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

goodq said:


> Lovely lovely setup. Its so nice to not be height restricted by cabinets. Lovely Legend. Was playing with one the other day at Gentleman's Baristas, such a treat.
> 
> I can see a PID setup. What did you use for that?


I think that PID setup you are thinking of is the auber timer controlling the Mazzer grinder but thanks for the comments though.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Love the e61 Legend and the Nino. Faema and Elektra make some damn sexy kit.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

This post should of been in the what did the postie bring but couldn't resist adding to my existing thread. A 4 month wait for my 2nd glass hopper that arrived yesterday adding it to the Mazzer Major


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Green with envy


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Finally, glad you are happy mate


----------



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi, frome where did you get this nice hopper?

Kind regards

Ronald


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The hopper is from cafekultur in germany


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Just realised the thread is a few months old but damn that's a great setup. I love the low hanging light right above the drip tray.

Very clean setup! Quite shop-like. Extremely envious.


----------

